# Split Personality



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

This started around a reel seat that I painted a flip flop blue/green. Most of the time it looks like a green metallic but when the light hits it right, its a beautiful cobalt blue (much like the St Croix SCV blanks). It's House of Kolor base coat/clear coat paint done with an airbrush. Well, I couldn't decide if I wanted to go green or blue, so I just did both. It's hard to capture the blue in a pic, but you can just see it on the edges, the colors are a perfect match. If anything, it's different. I used Fuji titanium sics.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice looking!


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

man that is the grooviest reel seat ever.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

That is a nice rod for sure, even your pictures are good....


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

That's some very nice work and you took some great pics of it too. I wish I had your skills.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks guys. Mont, I struggle to get good results. Rarely do things go right the first time around. This is just a hobby for me and I pretty much build what I want and that way I'm not pressed for time or somebody elses vision. Running two threads up a guide foot was a serious pain. Out of nine guides, I had to rewrap seven. And about the pics being good, I really don't know what I'm doing. It's all about the glass in front of the camera, not the monkey behind it. The lense is an awfully good Canon macro on my Canon digital SLR. I'm honestly lost when I'm using it. That's one more thing on my list of things I need to learn how to do.


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks great Jay!...Very clean finish work..I like that little signature abalone shell (or whatever it is) Your doing...Good stuff!


----------



## backwater (Jan 4, 2007)

What blank are you building on? The finished product looks awesome....great job!!


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

Top notch work Jay! On top of his rod work, if guys haven't personally seen his reel seats, they are top notch painted too!


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

That's a bad *** design Jay and all of the custom features really make it unique. Great Job!!!


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Great work Jay! It looks great!


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks again guys. 

Walker, it's just a little piece of abalone glued down after the first coat of finish. I didn't think much of it the first time I did it, but it really got a lot of positive comments and seems to be a winner. Bassmandan on Bloodydecks named it abalone orphan.

Backwater, the blank is from Synit. They are built in New Zealand. Their line is mostly offshore jigging and popping, but this is from the inshore/bass line, the Kaha Banshee. Tons of backbone.

Bubba, thanks for the compliments on the seats.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Killer lookin' rod. I feel your pain on those guides! Many times, the guide wraps take a back seat to decorative butt wraps & such. However, You nailed it! Very clean!
Shawn


----------



## sabine lake flounder #er (Nov 25, 2011)

That's one sweet looking rod jay.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Great work! Rod is beautiful!


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

great rod & great blank you have , the Sinyt Banshes are great


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Jay I'm real interested in that brand of blank you're using. Can you tell me where or what distributor you're getting them from ?


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Sent you a PM Lance.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Got it. Thanks.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Very sharp, Jay!!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

jaycook said:


> Thanks guys. Mont, I struggle to get good results. Rarely do things go right the first time around. This is just a hobby for me and I pretty much build what I want and that way I'm not pressed for time or somebody elses vision. Running two threads up a guide foot was a serious pain. Out of nine guides, I had to rewrap seven. And about the pics being good, I really don't know what I'm doing. It's all about the glass in front of the camera, not the monkey behind it. The lense is an awfully good Canon macro on my Canon digital SLR. I'm honestly lost when I'm using it. That's one more thing on my list of things I need to learn how to do.


Ha, I have to be the king of redoing the redos. It's the same for me, a hobby and therapy all in one place. I will have to check out the macro function on my camera. You guys don't have to worry about me using it anytime soon. Distance is this newbie's best friend when it comes to pictures of my work.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Awesome job, Jay! That flip/flop paint job is something else. Only one way to go w/ the blue-purple flip/flop seat that ya sent me...the SAME way ya did it. Mont, I've always said my stuff looks best at arms length...it DOES humble ya w/ macro, but makes ya strive to bring it up a notch. As Doc says,"progress, not perfection"...we all strive for that! Good stuff, Jay, not that I'm a suitable judge, but you're out there w/ the best. That sucka screams CUSTOM!


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

I really thank you all for the compliments. But, I feel like I have to resort to parlor tricks to make my rods stand out. If my thread is straight and the finish is flat, I'm happy. 

Jerry, didn't I send you a purple to green seat?


----------

